# What do you think about jewelry?



## blazingthru (Apr 22, 2009)

Personally I love jewelry. I love the bling I like how it looks on me. I never go out the house without earrings on. I have many rings that I have brought over the years and my husband brought and I have bracelets that my father has brought me. Well I had a lesson today and I am not done studying. I thought about what I think in my mind when I wear jewelry really I don't think nothing at first but inside I think it makes me look better, It shows my status or my pretend status. Most importantly I don't look or feel poor. I look like I have a few dollars and everything is right in the world. But what does God think about Jewelry?
To God its a sin! (this is very sobering and I was really shocked)
This is from my lesson,
Pride of life is the big problem here Jesus followers should look different. Their appearance witnesses and sends light to others Matthew 5:16
Jewelry draws attention to and exalts self. In the bible its a symbol of backsliding and apostasy(abandon your beliefs). when Jacob and his family rededicated their lives to the lord, they buried their jewelry in the earth Genesis 35;1,2,4
When the Israelites were about to enter the promised land, the Lord commanded them to remove their ornaments (Exodus 33;5.6) In Isaiah chapter 3,19-23) God clearly says that in wearing jewelry ( bracelets, rings, earrings, etc.,) his people were sinning verse 9. In Hosea 2:13 the Lord says that when Israel forsook him, they began to wear jewelry. In Timothy 2:9 and 1 Peter 3:3, Paul and Peter both inform us that God's people will not adorn themselves with gold, pearls and costly array. Please notice that Peter and Paul did speak of the ornaments God want His people to wear; A meek and quiet spirit (1 Peter 3:4) and "good works" (1 Timothy 2:10) Jesus sums it up by symbolizing His true church in Revelation 12:1 as a pure woman clothes with the sun (Jesus' brightness and righteousness) and the apostate church as harlot bedecked with gold, precious stones, and peals ( Revelation 17:3,4) God asks His people to separate from Babylon (Revelations 18:2-4) and all it stand for - including the jewels that draw attention to self - and instead clothe themselves with the righteousness of Jesus. When we fall in love with Jesus, it is a sheer joy and pleasure to live his lifestyle. 
I guess the next question is what are *you *willing to give up for God?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 22, 2009)

Personally, and I may be wrong but, I believe that to be one of the cultural differences between biblical times and now. Jewelry was a status symbol. It wasnt readily available as it is now. So if you got it then it was for the purpose of showing status. 

Jewelry was used in the bible for marriage commitments so its not all bad. Genesis 24: 
_* 22 When the camels had finished drinking, the man took out a gold nose ring weighing a beka [d] and two gold bracelets weighing ten shekels. [e] 23 Then he asked, "Whose daughter are you? Please tell me, is there room in your father's house for us to spend the night?" 

 24 She answered him, "I am the daughter of Bethuel, the son that Milcah bore to Nahor." 25 And she added, "We have plenty of straw and fodder, as well as room for you to spend the night." 

 26 Then the man bowed down and worshiped the LORD, 27 saying, "Praise be to the LORD, the God of my master Abraham, who has not abandoned his kindness and faithfulness to my master. As for me, the LORD has led me on the journey to the house of my master's relatives." 

 28 The girl ran and told her mother's household about these things. 29 Now Rebekah had a brother named Laban, and he hurried out to the man at the spring. 30 As soon as he had seen the nose ring, and the bracelets on his sister's arms, and had heard Rebekah tell what the man said to her, he went out to the man and found him standing by the camels near the spring. 31 "Come, you who are blessed by the LORD," he said. "Why are you standing out here? I have prepared the house and a place for the camels." *_



I wear it because its pretty and it accentuates some features. It think the overall message is dont be so consumed with the outside and neglect the inside man.


----------



## alexstin (Apr 22, 2009)

If you're(general you) convicted then by all means don't wear it but wearing jewelry is not a sin.  Maybe that person got a word from the Lord for them and tried to extend to the entire body of Christ. 


As much as God speaks of fine jewels, both in building with and wearing, I know that He does not have a problem with it unless the jewels_ have you_. It's no different than money to me. It's good for believers to have money because finances and ppl are needed to fulfill His will. If you think you're something because of that money then you(general you) have a problem.  This is just not an issue for me.


.


Ex 24:9-11  Then Moses went up with Aaron, Nadab and Abihu, and seventy of the elders of Israel,

*and they saw the God of Israel; and under His feet there appeared to be a pavement of sapphire, as clear as the sky itself*

Yet He did not stretch out His hand against the nobles of the sons of Israel; and they saw God, and they ate and drank



 "For the mountains may be removed and the hills may shake, But My lovingkindness will not be removed from you, And My covenant of peace will not be shaken," Says the LORD who has compassion on you

Isa 54:11 	*"O afflicted one, storm-tossed, {and} not comforted, Behold, I will set your stones in antimony, And your foundations I will lay in sapphires.
*
 Isa 54:12 	*"Moreover, I will make your battlements of rubies, And your gates of crystal, And your entire wall of precious stones.*


----------



## Browndilocks (Apr 22, 2009)

No offense OP but SIGH.  Oh boy. I'm just so tired of all of this!  I guess this is more of a vent.

Whether its clothing, hair or jewelry, I truly believe that you have to allow the Spirit to lead you and not be consumed by the actual items.  I actually know people who wont even wear certain sandals because they think its too strappy or flashy or whatever.  They don't want to wear shoes in sin.  I mean come on! Where's the moderation and plain old common sense?

I'm just saying - Whenever you [general] have to spend too much time analyzing, dissecting and rationalizing what you aren't supposed to do, you're actually putting yourself in bondage. It prevents you from focusing on what truly matters and freeing your spirit into being open to what God will ultimately move you to do... without the need for all of the critical reasoning.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 22, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> Personally I love jewelry. I love the bling I like how it looks on me. I never go out the house without earrings on. ... *It shows my status or my pretend status. Most importantly I don't look or feel poor. I look like I have a few dollars and everything is right in the world.* But what does God think about Jewelry?
> *To God its a sin! (this is very sobering and I was really shocked)*
> This is from my lesson,
> Pride of life is the big problem here Jesus followers should look different. Their appearance witnesses and sends light to others Matthew 5:16
> ...




Not jewelry.  What about the adornment of hair and Jezebel?  Is growing  and caring for long healthy hair a sin?  Should we invest money in conditioners and styling gels rather than give that money to charity?  Are we sinning when we take a bath?  Choose a color to wear?  Buy a nice car?  Those scriptures are not talking about jewelry and makeup being sin.  There was a reason Israel was to put off Egypt...false g-dless culture.  People were scared to leave all the "wealth" they had behind for the unknown (as slaves, I'm talking about onions...they did get lots of gold to take with them).  G-d was teaching Israel that He is their Gd.  Remember the golden calf?  It wasn't having gold that was the problem, necessarily.  It was wishing to worship the old false g-ds of Egypt. 

What Jesus teaches is simple, there are levels of meaning in everything, certainly in scripture.  The higher level, in this case, is intent.  Maybe one should address one's personal intent in everything they do rather than condemn inanimate objects and their possession as sin.  Anything can become a g-d.  Don't stress over it.  I think someone taught you wrong.

Sorry for the big font...I was trying to highlight and it just wasn't going right.  And my hands are frozen...so is 1/2 my keyboard...erplexed


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 22, 2009)

Is this a sin to wear?  




or what the Pope wears?

It's all symbolic.

You might want to consider:

http://www.actseighteen.com/articles/standards.htm (for full article)
Holiness, Standards and Sin

Considering the Motive Behind the Act

by Jason Young

 A number of Christian groups teach what they call “standards.”  Standards, they say, are practical applications of the biblical principles of holiness, modesty and separation from worldliness.  Standards relating to clothing and entertainment are the most common.  Holiness, modesty and separation from worldliness are required by the Bible and they are topics perhaps more relevant today than ever before in Christian history.  However, the standards typically found among churches that emphasize them, while undoubtedly well-intentioned, often cross over into legalism and promote works-based thinking in part because of a failure to fully recognize and consider a key element of sin.

When Jesus came teaching a message of grace and faith, He introduced a new way of understanding sin.  Jesus taught that sin lies as much in ones intent as it does in the act itself.  Jesus taught that one who harbors unjust anger in his heart for his fellow man is guilty of murder.(1)  He taught that one who lusts in his heart has committed adultery.(2) No doubt this new understanding made those that relied upon their good works for justification before God quite uncomfortable. 

It is human nature to look more to our actions than our thoughts when it comes to sin.  This human reasoning suggests that what we do is what counts and that our motives and intent are secondary.  Such thinking is a form of legalism in that it stresses the letter of the law while missing the spirit of the law.  Certainly our actions count, but considering actions while ignoring or minimizing the true motivations behind them is a mistake.  Sin is first conceived in the heart (3) and every sinful action is backed by sinful intent. 

Two persons can commit the identical act and one stands guiltless before God while the other stands guilty. ...

Pants
Holiness groups also frequently teach that it is a sin for women to wear pants.... 

The scriptures teach that behind every sin is an impure intent or motive.  If a woman puts on pants out of a desire to be a man, then a sinful intent exists.  But if a woman puts on pants to be more comfortable as she works in her garden or to keep warmer in the winter, where is the sinful intent?

Jewelry
Many holiness churches teach that I Peter 3:3 and I Timothy 2:9 forbid they use of jewelry.  They argue that Paul forbids jewelry in these passages and that he does so because jewelry is just another way to be vain and flaunt wealth. These passages do not teach this however (see article), so the argument is baseless.  Nevertheless, it is worthwhile to consider the argument that those who wear jewelry are doing so out of vanity and/or a desire to flaunt their wealth.

J*ust as some women wear makeup and pants with sinful intentions, there are those who wear jewelry with sinful intentions.  Indeed, many wear jewelry to vainly advertise and flaunt their wealth. * But, for millennia, jewelry has served many good purposes.  Today, wedding bands speak of one’s commitment to the biblical institution of marriage.  Class rings display loyalty to a school and demonstrate that one has achieved a noble and worthwhile goal.  Christian bracelets, necklaces and earrings serve as a public testimony for some and often serve as conversation starters that give Christians the opportunity to share their faith.  Jesus Himself positively describes the use of a ring in the parable of the prodigal son (6) and the Bible is full of examples where jewelry is described as godly.

Teaching that jewelry is wrong on the basis that it is nothing more than a means to vainly flaunt one’s wealth ignores the many non-sinful intentions and motives people have for wearing it.  I*f every motive behind wearing jewelry were evil, surely Jesus would not have used it in a parable*, nor would there be numerous positive references to it in the Bible.

*The two elements of sin – action and intent – must be fully understood before one can label certain behaviors as sinful, and this is where standards get it wrong*.  Standards focus on the action without fully considering many of the true intentions and motives behind the action.  One cannot say that wearing jewelry is a sin, or that women who wear makeup or pants are committing a sin, without first knowing their intent.  If a woman wears makeup to entice men, she is in sin.  If a woman wears makeup to appear more clean and presentable, where is her sin?  If a woman wears pants to be more “manly,” she is in sin.  If a woman wears pants to keep warm or to be more comfortable while working in her garden, where is the sin?  If a man wears jewelry as a display of his wealth, he is in sin.  If he wears jewelry as a display of his faith, where is his sin?


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 22, 2009)

It sounds to me that the sin part comes in _only_ if someone's motives for wearing the jewelry are twisted.


----------



## Ramya (Apr 22, 2009)

Jewelry wearing in and of itself is not a sin. It becomes a sin when done in excess with the intent of distracting and boasting. I wear jewelry almost every single day. (b/c i'm too lazy to take my earrings out at night) but I don't have ill intent behind it. If you are convicted about wearing jewelry then by all means stop.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 22, 2009)

Good thread topic.  

I love it, but I wear it in minimum.   I don't like big, huge, clunky jewelry.    It's not attractive.        Such as fingers full of rings, arms full of bangle bracelets and twisted chains, twisted chains around the neck....    Not attractive.   It's just too much.   A woman should show her skin, the jewelry is just an accent.  

I prefer 'thin' bracelets (one, no more than two); thin watch bands; thin ring bands, thin anklets, and dainty earrings.   

I don't like huge or wide clunks of metal wrapped around my body.  

OH!  I do have dangle earrings...I just don't like the huge earrings that pull and weigh down the ears.   That's painful.    

I ususally wear small studs, pearls, crystals, diamonds (my birthstone) or small to medium gold hoops.  

My diamond ring I keep in a small velvet jewel box that my daughter gave me for safe keeping ( because of the gym and dance classes).


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 22, 2009)

Ramya said:


> Jewelry wearing in and of itself is not a sin. It becomes a sin when done in excess with the intent of distracting and boasting. *I wear jewelry almost every single day. (b/c i'm too lazy to take my earrings out at night) *but I don't have ill intent behind it. If you are convicted about wearing jewelry then by all means stop.


I keep my studs in at night too, most of the time.  Otherwise I may forget to put on a pair of earrings before I leave home in the morning.


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 22, 2009)

Great topic OP!

I have one piece of jewelry that I felt strange about wearing. DH gave me a nameplate necklace for my birthday this year. My name is long (Manushka) so he made sure it was really small and in cursive as to not look so guady and "hood"......lol.

I really like it but the more I wore it the more I feel like I'm "feeling myself a little too hard". 

It's like I'm saying to other: "Hey look over here, my name is Manushka; hence this fly nameplate necklace". It's really an odd feeling that can only come from the Holy Spirit. The background reason I wanted a nameplate necklace could be a reason I feel convicted too. 

Other then that, I wear jewelry. If the Holy Spirit convicts me to give it up......I will!


----------



## Crown (Apr 22, 2009)

See! This is what I don't like about denominations. Always saying to the members what to do or don't do outside, what to wear or not wear, instead of really concentrating about GOD, His plan, the Word.
Fill the inside first and the outside will follow.
(Sorry OP, it is not directed upon you.)
Blessing!


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 22, 2009)

this doesn't come from a denonimation this comes from the word of God, I am so amazed at how no one even thought hey maybe you got a point, Maybe I should look this up and see.   In my mind I was shocked that it was even a problem, I was shocked that God feels some kind of way about it. but the fact of the matter he does, he finds is as filth. But I am reminded of that scripture that the *road to Christ is narrow and few find it *and it sticks with me.  There is a church just about every corner here in philly and people go and I am sure some believe they are saved and all so what does it really mean the road to christ is narrowed. Why does God say study the scriptures day and night?  I can* justify *why I will wear my jewerly and in my own eyes thats fine but for me I want to live to please God and so if not wearing jewerly pleases God then I will never wear it again. but what about you,  wouldn't you be different if you didn't wear any jewerly from everyone else?  There was this woman on my job who I thought was very strange she never wore pants, she was always very calm and of a gentle spirit. So I asked her why and she said she believe that pants are for men and it pleases her husband that she not wear it. She stood out , set apart, different so different that I had to go and ask her. 

16 The LORD says, 
       "The women of Zion are haughty, 
       walking along with outstretched necks, 
       flirting with their eyes, 
       tripping along with mincing steps, 
       with ornaments jingling on their ankles. 

 17 Therefore the Lord will bring sores on the heads of the women of Zion; 
       the LORD will make their scalps bald." 

 18 In that day the Lord will snatch away their finery: the bangles and headbands and crescent necklaces, 19 the earrings and bracelets and veils, 20 the headdresses and ankle chains and sashes, the perfume bottles and charms, 21 the signet rings and nose rings, 22 the fine robes and the capes and cloaks, the purses 23 and mirrors, and the linen garments and tiaras and shawls. 

 24 Instead of fragrance there will be a stench; 
       instead of a sash, a rope; 
       instead of well-dressed hair, baldness; 
       instead of fine clothing, sackcloth; 
       instead of beauty, branding. 

3 Those who are left in Zion, who remain in Jerusalem, will be called holy, all who are recorded among the living in Jerusalem. 4 The Lord will wash away the filth of the women of Zion; he will cleanse the bloodstains from Jerusalem by a spirit of judgment and a spirit of fire.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 22, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Personally, and I may be wrong but, I believe that to be one of the cultural differences between biblical times and now. Jewelry was a status symbol. It wasnt readily available as it is now. So if you got it then it was for the purpose of showing status.
> 
> I think it still applies to day. I mean the standard engagement ring is suppose to be two months full salary. The bigger your diamond the more he loves you, this isn't for everyone but its pretty much the standard. some don't even have diamonds.
> 
> ...


 
I think they are one and the same. I think we have to be concerned about both.  We really are suppose to look different from the rest of the world.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 22, 2009)

Ramya said:


> Jewelry wearing in and of itself is not a sin. It becomes a sin when done in excess with the intent of distracting and boasting. I wear jewelry almost every single day. (b/c i'm too lazy to take my earrings out at night) but I don't have ill intent behind it. If you are convicted about wearing jewelry then by all means stop.


 
God said its a sin. He didn't say how much or how little either. I dont' and most people I know don't have any ill intent either. But again its your decision whatever we do in this life, I just thought this was interesting and not an easy thing to do, thats what really hit me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm sorry but...this is a bit much for me.  I wear jewelry and don't see anything wrong with it.  If there is something sinful about wearing some jewelry, then there is something sinful about being on the internet and especially an internet HAIR FORUM, even though the Hair Forum has a section called the Christianity Forum...its still a forum nevertheless and we are ALL up in here!

As alexstin said, if you (general you) feel as though jewelry is a sin, then by all means don't wear it.  I just feel there are more things that need our attention as believers and that is leading people to Christ so that they aren't separated from God for eternity.

When I witness the gospel to people on the street/stores/parks...and they give their hearts to the Lord, I don't stop and say "oh, wait...before I can pray let me take off my earrings and my diamond rings because God won't honor your salvation if I do."  I'm not trying to make fun or anything, I'm just saying...there is more to this walk, ya'll...so much more!

Blessings to all!


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 22, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Not jewelry. What about the adornment of hair and Jezebel? Is growing and caring for long healthy hair a sin? Should we invest money in conditioners and styling gels rather than give that money to charity? Are we sinning when we take a bath? Choose a color to wear? Buy a nice car? Those scriptures are not talking about jewelry and makeup being sin. There was a reason Israel was to put off Egypt...false g-dless culture. People were scared to leave all the "wealth" they had behind for the unknown (as slaves, I'm talking about onions...they did get lots of gold to take with them). G-d was teaching Israel that He is their Gd. Remember the golden calf? It wasn't having gold that was the problem, necessarily. It was wishing to worship the old false g-ds of Egypt.
> 
> What Jesus teaches is simple, there are levels of meaning in everything, certainly in scripture. The higher level, in this case, is intent. Maybe one should address one's personal intent in everything they do rather than condemn inanimate objects and their possession as sin. Anything can become a g-d. Don't stress over it. I think someone taught you wrong.
> 
> Sorry for the big font...I was trying to highlight and it just wasn't going right. And my hands are frozen...so is 1/2 my keyboard...erplexed


 
Well hair comes naturally from our bodies and we should take care of it. I admit for me it was vanity at first then after it was all cut back down again. I just view it as a covering and I would love for it to be long and beautiful but I put vanity out the door. I think that there are so many scriptures about the negative tones of wearing Jewerly and how God feels about it and that pretty much should be enough. AS for being taught, no one is teaching me. I am reading all of this on my own. I dont' have anyone helping me. I am still learning and thought the more experience people on here would advise but I'll tell you this I find this entire thread to just be plain amazing. It opened my eyes about wisdom.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 22, 2009)

Please read this...and this is from the Word of God: 

Ezekiel 16 beginning at verse 9....


 9 " *'I bathed [c] you with water and washed the blood from you and put ointments on you. 10 I clothed you with an embroidered dress and put leather sandals on you. I dressed you in fine linen and covered you with costly garments. 11 I adorned you with jewelry: I put bracelets on your arms and a necklace around your neck, 12 and I put a ring on your nose, earrings on your ears and a beautiful crown on your head. 13 So you were adorned with gold and silver; your clothes were of fine linen and costly fabric and embroidered cloth. Your food was fine flour, honey and olive oil. You became very beautiful and rose to be a queen. 14 And your fame spread among the nations on account of your beauty, because the splendor I had given you made your beauty perfect, declares the Sovereign LORD. *
  15 " 'But you trusted in your beauty and used your fame to become a prostitute. You lavished your favors on anyone who passed by and your beauty became his. [d] 16 You took some of your garments to make gaudy high places, where you carried on your prostitution. Such things should not happen, nor should they ever occur. *17 You also took the fine jewelry I gave you, the jewelry made of my gold and silver*, and you made for yourself male idols and engaged in prostitution with them. 18 And you took your embroidered clothes to put on them, and you offered my oil and incense before them. 19 Also the food I provided for you—the fine flour, olive oil and honey I gave you to eat—you offered as fragrant incense before them. That is what happened, declares the Sovereign LORD.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 22, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> Well hair comes naturally from our bodies and we should take care of it. I admit for me it was vanity at first then after it was all cut back down again. I just view it as a covering and I would love for it to be long and beautiful but I put vanity out the door. I think that there are so many scriptures about the negative tones of wearing Jewerly and how God feels about it and that pretty much should be enough. *AS for being taught, no one is teaching me. I am reading all of this on my own. I dont' have anyone helping me*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 22, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> > I am so amazed at how no one even thought hey maybe you got a point, Maybe I should look this up and see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 22, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> 16 The LORD says,
> "The women of Zion are haughty,
> walking along with outstretched necks,
> flirting with their eyes,
> ...


 
Hello Bazingthru,

What scripture is this from? I didn't see a book named and I want to check it out. Thanks!!!

PS: I'm at work with no Bible (I could check out biblegateway. com though). Ok Nevermind girl.....lol.


----------



## divya (Apr 22, 2009)

This is an interesting topic. Wish I had more time to discuss. 

It seems like the Bible really encourages us to consider the purpose of jewelry. _1Tim. 2:9 _If it is for self-glorification, then we ought not to wear it. This principle goes for virtually everything we do in life. Are we glorifying God or man (self)? 

Ezekiel 16 deals with God's relationship with Israel. There Israel is portrayed as a woman, more specifically a harlot. God uses jewelry to represent the many blessings He bestowed upon Israel. If we look closer, it's not advocating or prohibiting jewelry. It's really about Israel's actions and the covenant with God.

Bless ladies.


----------



## ktykaty (Apr 22, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> To God its a sin! (this is very sobering and I was really shocked)
> This is from my lesson,
> *Pride of life is the big problem here* Jesus followers should look different. Their appearance witnesses and sends light to others Matthew 5:16




" Let your light so shine before men that they may see your moral excellence and your praiseworthy, noble, and good deeds and recognize and honor and praise and glorify your Father Who is in heaven." Mat 5:16 Amplified
This verse isn't about appearance, not about what you wear. It's about what's inside your heart, your motive and the resulting actions.

"So they [both young men and women] gave to Jacob all the strange gods they had and their earrings which were* [worn as charms against evil]* in their ears; and Jacob buried and hid them under the oak near Shechem." Gen 35:4 Amplified
The belief attached to the wearing of those earrings was sinful. It was idolatry.

"For the Lord had said to Moses, Say to the Israelites, You are a stiff-necked people! If I should come among you for one moment, I would consume and destroy you. *Now therefore [penitently] leave off your ornaments, that I may know what to do with you.*     6And the Israelites left off all their ornaments, from Mount Horeb onward." Exodus 33:5-6 Amplified
Ditching all ornaments including jewelry was a punishment from God and a sign of penance.



"Moreover, the Lord said, Because the daughters of Zion are haughty and walk with outstretched necks and with undisciplined (flirtatious and alluring) eyes, tripping along with mincing and affected gait, and making a tinkling noise with [the anklets on] their feet,17Therefore the Lord will smite with a scab the crown of the heads of the daughters of Zion [making them bald], and the Lord will cause them to be [taken as captives and to suffer the indignity of being] stripped naked." Isa 3:16-17
The jewelry was clearly worn with seduction in mind.


"13And I will visit [punishment] upon her for the feast days of the Baals, when she burned incense to them and decked herself with her earrings and nose rings and her jewelry and went after her lovers and forgot Me, says the Lord." Hosea 2:13
Israel will be punished because she was adorning herself for false god, burning incense to them, and festing for them.

"9Also [I desire] that women should adorn themselves modestly and appropriately and sensibly in seemly apparel, not with [elaborate] hair arrangement or gold or pearls or expensive clothing,     10But by doing good deeds (deeds in themselves good and for the good and advantage of those contacted by them), as befits women who profess reverential fear for and devotion to God." 1 Timothy 2:9
I believe that some jewelry can be modest, appropriate and seemly.



"Let not yours be the [merely] external adorning with [elaborate] interweaving and knotting of the hair, the wearing of jewelry, or changes of clothes;
     4But let it be the inward adorning and beauty of the hidden person of the heart, with the incorruptible and unfading charm of a gentle and peaceful spirit, which [is not anxious or wrought up, but] is very precious in the sight of God." 1 Peter 3:3-4

Peter is specifically adressing married woman in these verses.They can be used to argue wether or not married woman can wear jewelry but they cannot be extended to all womenfolk.


*Wearing jewelry by itself is not sinful. It 's the intent/reason why you wear jewelry that can be sinful. That's what the Bible teaches us.*


----------



## ktykaty (Apr 22, 2009)

Personally I wore some jewelry as a way to glorify God. This particular jewel which I seldom remove, is a symbol of my faith. It shows the world that I'm Christian &  Catholic.

My other jewelry I wear because I like them. Nothing more. They are so not meaningful & unimportant that I often forgot to put them on.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 22, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> this doesn't come from a denonimation this comes from the word of God, I am so amazed at how no one even thought hey maybe you got a point, Maybe I should look this up and see.   In my mind I was shocked that it was even a problem, I was shocked that God feels some kind of way about it. but the fact of the matter he does, he finds is as filth. But I am reminded of that scripture that the *road to Christ is narrow and few find it *and it sticks with me.  There is a church just about every corner here in philly and people go and I am sure some believe they are saved and all so what does it really mean the road to christ is narrowed. .



Don't feel bad.  I don't think anyone here is angry about it.  It think, at least for me, that we're saying that if you study and can only interpret the meaning from a limited understand of it, there can be problems.  I do get your point.  But the bible is also allegorical.  You have to likewise put scripture within it's cultural and historical context.  Just be careful.  You don't want to be part of someplace that will make you question everybody else's salvation because you are unsure of your own...if everything is becoming sin.  I've been down that road once and it wasn't pretty.  I was depressed over it for years.  Be very careful about those kinds of teachings.  I find them erroneous.  Sure...you have a point (look at all the hootchie mess going on like it's normal and chaste lol!)  ... but there's not a demon under every rock.  I hope you didn't take offense to my post.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 22, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> Well hair comes naturally from our bodies and we should take care of it. I admit for me it was vanity at first then after it was all cut back down again. I just view it as a covering and I would love for it to be long and beautiful but I put vanity out the door. I think that there are so many scriptures about the negative tones of wearing Jewerly and how God feels about it and that pretty much should be enough. *AS for being taught, no one is teaching me. I am reading all of this on my own. I dont' have anyone helping me. I am still learning and thought the more experience people on here would advise but I'll tell you this I find this entire thread to just be plain amazing. It opened my eyes about wisdom.*



Learning about G-d from judaism to today in christianity was never meant to be learned "alone."  One needs the body and authority.   One doesn't develop wisdom from lack of knowledge and experience.  We need teachers and they developed from necessity.  All that commentary about what scripture means isn't there for merely subjective suggestion.


----------



## inthepink (Apr 22, 2009)

I haven't read the rest of the thread but I wear jewelry simply to accessorize. Most of my jewelry is super cheap.

ETA:   I tend to think it's not jewelry itself or wearing jewelry itself that is sinful but are you worshiping jewelry? I tend to think of rap stars (now and then, mostly then) who wear HUGE chains around their necks and lots of BLING. They are worshiping jewelry - it makes them feel superior.


----------



## Crown (Apr 22, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> ...
> 
> 16 The LORD says,
> "The women of Zion are haughty,
> ...



So, you don't have or wear those things in bold?

I don't wear jewelry, but for me it's a personal affair, no need to put this like doctrine. I don't like cheap. The finest jewelry is surprisingly the expensive one. As a Christian, I prefer to do others things instead of buying jewelry. But, it's my personal choice. For example, my daughter wear bracelet (sometimes) : why not?

Wearing jewelry is not a sin, BUT it can be or become a sin for someone in particular.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, I am totally blown away at the defense, of wearing jewerly I was on the fence but now I am certain that God won't bless me if I wear jewerly I see how many people defend the reason to wear it and it was a conviction to me that it must not be the correct thing to do. Why! its a sacrifice not to wear jewerly and I seen on this board its a difficult one. I removed all of my jewerly a few weeks ago but I still wore earrings and a band on my finger I removed them and retired them. This to me is a sacrifice to give up wearing something that I think is pretty and brings out my features and makes my outfits look even better. I'll look different without my jewerly naked even but hey I am living for God and I just read to many instances where he sees it as filth.  Then in Matthew 7:14 one of the first principles of being a Christian is self-denial.  If any man will come after me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross daily, and follow me. Then Luke 14:33 whoever he be of you that forsaketh not all that he hath, he  cannot be my disciple.  What am I really giving up for my relationship with the lord? What would be a sacrifice for me that is seen as stupid to the rest of the world. 
Few find this road to christ. That sticks with me more and more I keep looking to see what is it that is hidden and not well known to the world or those that say they are christian can't seem to find it. its very interesting to me. There are many stumbling blocks to Christ if we let it. This for me is a pause I had to pause on it for a moment but I refuse to let something so small and insignificant stand in my way. 
just because someone brings something up that you don't agree with why attack, can we reason together.  We love the Lord shouldn't we love one another.


----------



## divya (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok, well maybe we should tackle certain questions...

Why do we wear jewelry? 

What purpose does it serve?


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 23, 2009)

hairlove said:


> I haven't read the rest of the thread but I wear jewelry simply to accessorize. Most of my jewelry is super cheap.
> 
> ETA: I tend to think it's not jewelry itself or wearing jewelry itself that is sinful but are you worshiping jewelry? I tend to think of rap stars (now and then, mostly then) who wear HUGE chains around their necks and lots of BLING. They are worshiping jewelry - it makes them feel superior.


 
I think its a lesson for us what was done in those days. I feel that many of us are not guilty of anything when we wear jewerly,but it has a connection to people that did do things that were not pleasing to God and for that reason alone, wearing jewerly is like a reminder of what is not pleasing to God.


----------



## alexstin (Apr 23, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> Wow, I am totally blown away at the defense, of wearing jewerly I was on the fence but now I am certain that God won't bless me if I wear jewerly I see how many people defend the reason to wear it and *it was a conviction to me that it must not be the correct thing to do. *Why! its a sacrifice not to wear jewerly and I seen on this board its a difficult one. I removed all of my jewerly a few weeks ago but I still wore earrings and a band on my finger I removed them and retired them. This to me is a sacrifice to give up wearing something that I think is pretty and brings out my features and makes my outfits look even better. I'll look different without my jewerly naked even but hey I am living for God and I just read to many instances where he sees it as filth.  Then in Matthew 7:14 one of the first principles of being a Christian is self-denial.  If any man will come after me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross daily, and follow me. Then Luke 14:33 whoever he be of you that forsaketh not all that he hath, he  cannot be my disciple.  What am I really giving up for my relationship with the lord? What would be a sacrifice for me that is seen as stupid to the rest of the world.
> Few find this road to christ. That sticks with me more and more I keep looking to see what is it that is hidden and not well known to the world or those that say they are christian can't seem to find it. its very interesting to me. There are many stumbling blocks to Christ if we let it. This for me is a pause I had to pause on it for a moment but I refuse to let something so small and insignificant stand in my way.
> just because someone brings something up that you don't agree with why attack, can we reason together.  We love the Lord shouldn't we love one another.



It's good for you to follow your conviction.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 23, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> Wow, I am totally blown away at the defense, of wearing jewerly I was on the fence but now I am certain that God won't bless me if I wear jewerly I see how many people defend the reason to wear it and it was a conviction to me that it must not be the correct thing to do. Why! its a sacrifice not to wear jewerly and I seen on this board its a difficult one. I removed all of my jewerly a few weeks ago but I still wore earrings and a band on my finger I removed them and retired them. This to me is a sacrifice to give up wearing something that I think is pretty and brings out my features and makes my outfits look even better. I'll look different without my jewerly naked even but hey I am living for God and I just read to many instances where he sees it as filth. Then in Matthew 7:14 one of the first principles of being a Christian is self-denial. If any man will come after me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross daily, and follow me. Then Luke 14:33 whoever he be of you that forsaketh not all that he hath, he cannot be my disciple. What am I really giving up for my relationship with the lord? What would be a sacrifice for me that is seen as stupid to the rest of the world.
> Few find this road to christ. That sticks with me more and more I keep looking to see what is it that is hidden and not well known to the world or those that say they are christian can't seem to find it. its very interesting to me. There are many stumbling blocks to Christ if we let it. This for me is a pause I had to pause on it for a moment but I refuse to let something so small and insignificant stand in my way.
> *
> 
> ...


I'm a little confused here
If you are suggesting that my post some how attacked you, then I don't know what to say.  You started a thread about how do we feel about jewelry, and then we proceed to say how WE feel about it, you begin to say things like "few find this road to Christ" and "those that say they are christian" etc.  I asked you in two of my posts what did you mean by what you said, and you still have yet to answer.  If asking a question is attacking you, then I really believe you need to pray and ask the Lord what is in your heart, for real.  No one in this thread attacked you...if anyone was saying something against others, it was you.

We ALL must walk in love towards one another, blaze.

I truly hope you have a good day.


----------



## Laela (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi, blazin',

I agree with Ramya ... it's not the jewelry itself but the reasons why it's worn. Your Biblical references point to "pride" as one of the reasons jewelry was worn. Some also focused on their jewelry as status, to the point of "worshipping" it... that's the sin, not the jewelry itself.

Since you've mentioned Jesus and his lifestyle.... a lot of Christians wrongfully believe Jesus was poor and lived a life of scarcity. That couldn't be farther from the Truth....God intended for us to enjoy the wealth of this Earth and not the opposite. This is why Jesus always admonished his followers to serve/tend to the poor and to share their wealth with them, so that they too may enjoy the benefits of this earth. 

Being a Christian doesn't equate to a life of scarcity. Not at all ... But it doesn't equate to a life of greed/hoarding, either. A healthy balance in life is what we should all strive for.  A true Christian shares....


----------



## pearlygurl (Apr 23, 2009)

If you are personally convicted about wearing jewelry then by all means don't wear it.  I really believe that your heart is in the right place and that you really want to be pleasing to God. But having a personal convition about something does not automatically make it a sin for everyone else. 



blazingthru said:


> *AS for being taught, no one is teaching me. I am reading all of this on my own. I dont' have anyone helping me. I am still learning and thought the more experience people on here would advise but I'll tell you this I find this entire thread to just be plain amazing. It opened my eyes about wisdom.*


 
It was he who gave some to be apostles, some to be prophets, some to be evangelists, and some to be pastors and *teachers*, to prepare God's people for works of service, so that the body of Christ may be built up.* Ephesians 4:11-12*

When reading the Bible, you really have to put things in contex (both *historically* and* culturally*) in addition to being led by the Spirit. This will help us gain a clear understanding of the scriptures and how they apply to our lives. Some things written in the Bible apply specifically to a certain group of people during certain times. 

In the verses you posted, God didn't want His people to be associated with jewelry/makeup/fragrances because of what they represented back in those times. For example, prostitutes wore makeup/jewelry/fragrances to intice men and bring attention to themselves. In other ways, jewelry was used to identify certain tribes who did not worship God. In these instances, God was not pleased with the *intent* of those who wore these things and He wanted His people to be distinct and set apart from those behaviors and people. 

Today (*culturally*), most people don't associate makeup/jewerly/fragrances with prostitution. However, if these particular things are worn/used with the wrong *intent* it still will not be pleasing to God.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice& Wavy, I haven't commented on your post because I haven't had a moment to but I will. I posted earlier as I was leaving to go to work. 

I haven't attacked anyone. I didn't say any one attacked me. but things are sometimes said harshly or better *taken *harshly we can only guess the feelings and meaning by reading.  But you can say how you feel without directing it at me. its the scriptures I was referring to. I didn't wake up and say hey lets do this.  I never heard of such a thing and we are to examine the scriptures. This is all a shock and new to me. I am just amazed that no one though it was interesting enough to even think about.  Thats what I find very odd. I took it off when I first heard, I didn't take it all off now I admit that but I took most of it off. I wanted to know more. I wasn't searching the scriptures to find out if that didn't mean for me. I was searching to find out why and what does it all mean.  we all have freedom to do as we please.  But we all don't know everything and like someone mentioned to me about being holy and reverencing God I thought I did and come to find out I wasn't and I was grateful to that person for pointing it out to me. 

I read somewhere in 1 cor that everything that happpen to the Hebrews in the desert was for our benefit. A lesson for us. I will look up a few things when I get home. I don't respond much while I am at work.  Today the system is down. I can't get the scripture I was talking about. I also changed purses and so I don't have my bible with  me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 23, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> Nice& Wavy, I haven't commented on your post because I haven't had a moment to but I will. I posted earlier as I was leaving to go to work. Ok then..I will wait for your post.
> 
> I haven't attacked anyone. I didn't say any one attacked me. but things are sometimes said harshly or better *taken *harshly we can only guess the feelings and meaning by reading. But you can say how you feel without directing it at me. its the scriptures I was referring to. I didn't wake up and say hey lets do this. I never heard of such a thing and we are to examine the scriptures. This is all a shock and new to me. I am just amazed that no one though it was interesting enough to even think about. Thats what I find very odd. I took it off when I first heard, I didn't take it all off now I admit that but I took most of it off. I wanted to know more. I wasn't searching the scriptures to find out if that didn't mean for me. I was searching to find out why and what does it all mean. we all have freedom to do as we please. But we all don't know everything and like someone mentioned to me about being holy and reverencing God I thought I did and come to find out I wasn't and I was grateful to that person for pointing it out to me.
> 
> I read somewhere in 1 cor that everything that happpen to the Hebrews in the desert was for our benefit. A lesson for us. I will look up a few things when I get home. I don't respond much while I am at work. Today the system is down. I can't get the scripture I was talking about. I also changed purses and so I don't have my bible with me.


Honestly, blaze...your post is all over the place and I'm still not sure what you are trying to say.  But, I will say this....enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## Almaz (Apr 23, 2009)

Nope I Love my 22K and 23K gold. 14-18K is nasty and cheap. If you are going to wear jewelry at least wear good jewelry. 

I dont' think that there is anything wrong with it. I grew up around a lot of Copts and Orthodox Christians they wear their jewerly also and when it is parties and weddings look out. But on an everyday basis they are not looking like Mr. T like I have seen some people walking down the streets here in the states.


----------



## pearlygurl (Apr 23, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> I thought about what I think in my mind when I wear jewelry really I don't think nothing at first but inside I think it makes me look better, *It shows my status or my pretend status*. Most importantly* I don't look or feel poor. I look like I have a few dollars and everything is right in the world.*


 
From what you stated, your reasons for wearing jewelry don't seem to have the right intent and maybe God was showing you that. I think most women in this thread wear jewelry because they like it and they feel it adds (in a positive way) to their appearance. 

I think a lot of the times we as Christians (I'm speaking generally OP) put too much emphasis on outward appearances and we sometimes miss the big picture. Dressing modestly, wearing no makeup or no jewelry doesn't automatically set us apart from the world. There are *plenty* of people (I know quite a few) who aren't saved that have a modest appearance. So what truly sets us apart from them? It's our spirit!


----------



## MizzCoco (Apr 23, 2009)

This thread brings up some interesting issues. I agree with others that it becomes a sin when we treat it as an idol. Making anything an idol is a sin. I like for my jewlery to be small and dainty. To accentuate, and not distract people from who I am, or to show off how much money I may have spent. But this is my opinion, but as other posters have said, its a matter of personal conviction.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Honestly, blaze...your post is all over the place and I'm still not sure what you are trying to say. But, I will say this....enjoy the rest of your day


 Nicey&Wavy,
I decided not to comment on your post. I see your point, I feel something about the way you have responded to me and I feel there is nothing else to add regarding my question. I think this forum is about sharing knowledge whether we agree or not. I am not a scholar I am learning and what I learn I share and I realize everything doesn't need to be shared. But I made a choice not to share any thing else i have learned amazed as sometimes I am. I was getting my bible out ready and then I felt that there really isn't a point. We feel the way we do and thats all. So I don't know everything and I admit that but I have an open mind. I do reflect on things other have shared.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 23, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> Nicey&Wavy,
> I decided not to comment on your post. I see your point, I feel something about the way you have responded to me and I feel there is nothing else to add regarding my question. I think this forum is about sharing knowledge whether we agree or not. I am not a scholar I am learning and what I learn I share and I realize everything doesn't need to be shared. But I made a choice not to share any thing else i have learned amazed as sometimes I am. I was getting my bible out ready and then I felt that there really isn't a point. We feel the way we do and thats all. So I don't know everything and I admit that but I have an open mind. I do reflect on things other have shared.


Ok, my dear....blessings to you, always.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 23, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> Nicey&Wavy,
> I decided not to comment on your post. I see your point, I feel something about the way you have responded to me and I feel there is nothing else to add regarding my question. I think this forum is about sharing knowledge whether we agree or not. I am not a scholar I am learning and what I learn I share and I realize everything doesn't need to be shared. But I made a choice not to share any thing else i have learned amazed as sometimes I am. I was getting my bible out ready and then I felt that there really isn't a point. We feel the way we do and thats all. So I don't know everything and I admit that but I have an open mind. I do reflect on things other have shared.


 


Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok, my dear....blessings to you, always.


 



Beautiful....


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 23, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> *Wow, I am totally blown away at the defense, of wearing jewerly I was on the fence but now I am certain that God won't bless me if I wear jewerly* ...*Few find this road to christ*. That sticks with me more and more I keep looking to see what is it that is hidden and not well known to the world or those that say they are christian can't seem to find it....this is all a shock and new to me. *I am just amazed that no one thought it was interesting enough to even think about. *Thats what I find very odd. I took it off when I first heard, I didn't take it all off now I admit that but I took most of it off.



G-d won't bless you adorned...is that because you turned your back on G-d for worldly fulfillment rather than lasting spiritual fulfillment?  Man shall not live on bread alone but by every word that comes from the mouth of G-d. Jewelry and food aren't spiritually sustaining.  They are neither sinful in and of themselves.  This is what will happen to those in that scripture you cited.  Actually, when you think about it, it's kinda funny with all those tempting jewelry ads on the top of the page...and the scripture...G-d will replace fragrance with stench and strike them beldheaded ...I know...not funny, it just sounds humorous...G-d forbid the thought anyone should hate G-d.  But if you haven't rejected Him, then that scripture will not apply to you.  Satan condemns people with false guilt.  You need a spiritual teacher/mentor.  Christianity was not meant to be lived alone.

As far as the narrow road...I've heard just about every religion and sect use that scripture.  Even where I go, which is unchanged liturgy around 1900 years...you will hear people say that it is the only Church.  I'd like to think G-d is much more accepting of people than we think.  Narrow road...thing is, what you consider sin, then abstain.  But do not condemn others as sinful for what they do not consider to be sinful (and is not condemned as sin in scripture).

We have thought about it according to what you posted and we do not agree, simply.  Follow your own convictions...but please be aware that people can be influenced by error from the confusion-maker.  That can be dangerous.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Apr 24, 2009)

I think there is a difference between asking a question and genuinely looking for a response from others to enlighten you or to clarify, and asking a question on something you already have your mind set on, looking for the response that you (personally) want to hear, but dont take it well that others may not agree. Saying this as lovingly as I can, my mother always said, "don't ask the question if you are not prepared to handle the response." I used to be like dang! I hate when she say that! LOL but now can apply it to my everyday life. Anyways, we are all here learning.  I love for us to share our thoughts and concerns with our sisters, but we have to watch our responses to make sure we are being honest but that its in love and not judging or saying anything to hurt one another cause thats not the intention of this Christian forum. God is so good and loves the FIRE we have for Him, lets not ruin it by not doing what He always does for us even tho we don't deserve it which is to... SHOW LOVE. 

Love ya!


----------



## kgard7777 (Apr 25, 2009)

Blazingthru

I just want to applaud you and commend you on the jewelry thread you started. I am Seventh Day Adventist and because of what the bible teaches us about jewelry we are taught NOT to wear it. In fact, its such a no no that most married couples in the church don't exchange rings but watches instead. 

I pray that God continues to speak to your heart as you grow closer to him


----------



## caribgirl (Apr 25, 2009)

I find this topic very interesting and I have had many discussions about the topic of wearing jewelry as a christian with many friends, family, and coworkers.

Your question, OP is "what do I think of jewelry?". Here is my answer :

I personally do not wear jewelry as it attracts attention- not to Christ but to me. Wearing small amounts of jewelry like gold studs or chains hidden under my blouse could "work" but then why am I really wearing it then?  I want to be a shining star for Christ and I think that wearing jewelry or makeup takes away from this. Indeed, there are many people who may not wear any of this and are still not living a Godly life. I can not condemn this person but I can try to live MY life accordingly, read my bible, pray and commune with God, embrace his Holy Spirit, AND have the outward appearance of being God's temple.
Reading the bible, The Holy Spirit has led to find that in the beginning there was no mention of jewelery with Adam and Eve. Not even a ring was exchange between their union. Jewelry  wasn't mentioned until after the sin of Adam and Eve. Even God tested his people in Exodus 33:5 by having them give evidence of their repentance and commanded them to remove it . In 1 Timothy 2:9-10, God tells us to not to wear jewelry  but to profess good deeds.
Additionally, In the book of Revelation, we find two women, each symbolizing a church. Revelation 12 shows a woman in white, a pure woman. Aside from a crown, she is unadorned, and the crown she wears is a _stephanos_, a crown of victory. She represents a pure church. In contrast to her is a harlot, found in Revelation 17 and 18. She is dressed in scarlet and purple and quite fully adorned with jewelry. She represents an apostate church that makes war on those whom Jesus died for (cited from Pastor Larry Kirkpatrick @ grearcontroversy.org) .

Interestingly, we are discussing this topic on a hair forum . Just as I live MY everyday life, there are topics that I shun away from on this board BUT I pray that my presence here is to always uplift someone postively and have them see God in all that they do. 

OP, I pray that the Holy Spirit continues to move you to find answers .


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 25, 2009)

*I just read the op and that's it. I didn't feel like reading many of the disertation that have been presented. I have a very short attention spam. I like to keep it pithy. As far as where I stand on jewelry. I don't think wearing jewelry in and of itself is a sin but the motives behind why you are wearing it might be. I will wear it modestly. I have multiple holes in each ear but as I get older, I realize that it kinda childish so I only wear earring in the first holes. I try to get jewelry to complement my wardrobe. I want to look put together well. I do not want to be noticed. I do not wear yellow gold jewelry. In my opinion its an attention getter. I wear rings only on one hand, sparingly. I like for things to be simple. Bling bling is not necessary. It's vanity.*


----------



## kgard7777 (Apr 25, 2009)

Great post Caribgirl! I would also like to mention. In the earlier posts someone mentioned the pope and his adornment. As a way to excuse us from following what the bible says. Well that in and of itself is another topic. The pope is not God... he is just a man.


----------



## trenise (Apr 25, 2009)

I've just read the first couple of posts. I'll go back and read the whole thread. But while this is on my mind, I've been to no jewelry, no make up churches before and even then if a person wants to be vain they can be. I've been around people who flaunt and/or brag about their hair, complexion, body etc, without wearing even a wedding ring because that was jewlry. 

Personally I always wore tiny studs after I was saved because I wanted to be modest and it went along with the church I was in at the time. It wasn't to please God, it was to please the leaders and put on the right "appearance" of what they thought holiness was.

However, after I lost my hair to chemo, I got much bolder with the jewelry because I was looking butch IMO and I didn't want to come across the wrong way, ya know. So the jewelry and bigger earrings was one way I kept on looking like a feminine Christian woman IMO.


----------



## divya (Apr 26, 2009)

My personal belief is that jewelry occupies a different role in itself than many other things... 

For example, we wear clothes for the purpose of covering ourselves and being modest. Of course, we can allow clothes to occupy to become so important that it becomes an idol, a status symbol. However, clothes has a functional purpose in itself. The same thing with a car. The function of cars is to take us from point A to point B. A car can become an idol, if we place too much value on it. However, a car has a functional purpose in itself. 

What is the function of jewelry in itself? Herein lies the difference. Honestly, it doesn't aid us in doing anything necessary. The only function of jewelry is to augment self and make self look better. If God wanted me to do that, He likely would have made me with holes in my ears, for example. Jewelry was a status symbol in the past, and many times it is a status symbol today. That's why some people want only more expensive and nice looking jewelry, even if they don't wear much. But even if one doesn't consider if a status symbol, as long as we are clean, neat and presentable, why do we need to augment our outer self?

Of course, there is nothing wrong with wanting to look nice. But everything can be taken too far. God wants us to concentrate on adorning our hearts with His principles, rather than adorning the outer person. 1 Timothy 2:9-10. When we concentrate on Him, then we do good works. Obsession with self is Satan's problem, one that we ought not to adapt. And even if I may be fine with a little jewelry, I refrain in case my actions may cause someone else to stumble back into their obsession with adornment. God wants the best for us, so that's why He instructed us that way. 

So that's why I tend to refrain from jewelry, even though I would like to wear a bindi on my wedding day.  That being said, I don't knock anyone who wears it. There are certainly simple and God-fearing women that wear jewelry, often a little amount. It's just that there is more to the issue than meets the eye. It took me a bit to understand that principle behind it, and it was only then that I applied it to my life. 

God bless ladies. 


P.S. I truly don't believe Blazing meant anything by this thread, which is why she began with her personal feelings about jewelry and then followed up with what she found in the Scriptures. Sometimes when you are really excited about the Word, you are excited to share to your fellow sisters and brothers in Christ.


----------



## thatscuteright (Apr 26, 2009)

I like Jewelry and I do not think that I am going to Hell for wearing it.
I like Pants and I do not think that I am going to Hell for wearing them to church
I like makeup and cosmetics and I do not think that I am going to Hell for wearing it to church.

I do not think that God is going to turn me away from Heaven because I partake in the aforementioned things. 

However I do believe that he will turn me away from Heaven if I deny his name, and live in a sinful manner, and those things  I mentioned previously above I strongly do not classify as sinful . I think they are just facades and restrictions placed to hide the real meaning of living a Godly life.
What does wearing Jewelry have to do with you not commting murder or any other kind of sin ?


----------



## january noir (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, I guess I'm a sinner then, 'cause I just bought myself the most deliciously, beautiful and expensive 14K WG Pave Sapphire Hoops yesterday from the fine jewelry counter at Lord & Taylor.

Pray for me anyway.


----------



## divya (Apr 26, 2009)

january noir said:


> Well, I guess I'm a sinner then, 'cause I just bought myself the most deliciously, beautiful and expensive 14K WG Pave Sapphire Hoops yesterday from the fine jewelry counter at Lord & Taylor.
> 
> Pray for me anyway.



We are all sinners...and I'll pray for you, and please pray for me.




ETA: To clarify, we who accept Christ, are sinners saved by grace.


----------



## thatscuteright (Apr 26, 2009)

january noir said:


> Well, I guess I'm a sinner then, 'cause I just bought myself the most deliciously, beautiful and expensive 14K WG Pave Sapphire Hoops yesterday from the fine jewelry counter at Lord & Taylor.
> 
> Pray for me anyway.



I need prayer too because I have been eyeing this divine bracelet from Saks that I plan to get as a graduation gift, so I guess God forbid I will meet you in Hell.


----------



## january noir (Apr 26, 2009)

Yemaya said:


> I need prayer too because I have been eyeing this divine bracelet from Saks that I plan to get as a graduation gift, so I guess God forbid I will meet you in Hell.



***JN breathless***

GAWGUS!!!!   Enjoy it!
As my mother used to say "we're all gonna be busting Hell wide open." 

My God and Savior Jesus Christ is not concerned with whether or not we wear jewelry.  It is our heart, our soul, our concern and charity towards our fellow men and other creatures that inhabit this earth.


----------



## hurricane (Apr 26, 2009)

*I don't think wearing jewelry will send you to hell unless it separates you from God. I think the children of Israel would look at the other nations and inch by inch adopt their culture which ultimately led to idolatry. *

*I wear gold earrings. *


----------



## kgard7777 (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't think we should focus on what will and won't send us to hell. I think blazingthru is making the point that we should try to be pleasing in Gods sight. 

When you go to church do you just put on dirty clothes and walk in God's holy place? No, of course not! So if God asks us to do something we should comply out of love. Not because we fear punishment.


----------



## divya (Apr 26, 2009)

kgard7777 said:


> I don't think we should focus on what will and won't send us to hell. I think blazingthru is making the point that we should try to be pleasing in Gods sight.
> 
> When you go to church do you just put on dirty clothes and walk in God's holy place? No, of course not! So if God asks us to do something we should *comply out of love*. Not because we fear punishment.



Amen! Beautiful put...


----------



## caribgirl (Apr 26, 2009)

Excellent point, Kgard!! What pleases Him, I want to do.  This is my daily prayer. For me, Jewelry can be placed aside for Him.


----------



## thatscuteright (Apr 26, 2009)

kgard7777 said:


> I don't think we should focus on what will and won't send us to hell. I think blazingthru is making the point that we should try to be pleasing in Gods sight.
> 
> When you go to church do you just put on dirty clothes and walk in God's holy place? No, of course not! So if God asks us to do something we should comply out of love. Not because we fear punishment.



I think that sometimes emphasis is placed on trivial matters such as  women who wear jewelry, vs those that don't and those who are pure vs. those  who are unpure based on what they put in their ears,  and on their face when IMHO, jewelry, cosmetics and pants are not the issue, but the meaning and value that we place on them.

If a woman makes God her focus but chooses to  wear jewelry and other adorments it does not mean that she is a heathen and has replaced God with her adornments. Same with pants, cosmetics and whatever else a person may use to demarcate an "Godly" woman from an "UnGodly" woman. 

The issue is the person's heart, character and daily lifestyle choices.

So a lady doesn't wear jewelry, but gossips and partakes in other questionable behaviors, does that still make said lady more "God fearing " then her jewelry wearing counterpart ?

And in the same breath I will say an unadorned woman is not more pious then on an adorned one.


----------



## meka (Apr 26, 2009)

For those of you who don't wear jewelry b/c it doesnt serve a purpose. Do you wear makeup, color your hair, fragrances, chemically treat your hair?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 26, 2009)

kgard7777 said:


> I don't think we should focus on what will and won't send us to hell. I think blazingthru is making the point that we should try to be pleasing in Gods sight.
> 
> When you go to church do you just put on dirty clothes and walk in God's holy place? No, of course not! *So if God asks us to do something* we should comply out of love. Not because we fear punishment.


Exactly....if God asks us to do something.


----------



## divya (Apr 26, 2009)

meka said:


> For those of you who don't wear jewelry b/c it doesnt serve a purpose. Do you wear makeup, color your hair, fragrances, chemically treat your hair?



Well, there is nothing explicitly in the Bible that states we should not, as opposed to jewelry which is specifically addressed. However, it depends on the reasoning behind those things, because like anything else, it can be a problem. I do minimal of those things, if at all.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 27, 2009)

meka said:


> For those of you who don't wear jewelry b/c it doesnt serve a purpose. Do you wear makeup, color your hair, fragrances, chemically treat your hair?


 
*I wear minimal makeup. I have oily skin and too much makeup breaks me out. I do not use hair color. Does henna count? I love perfume. I have Oscar, Love & Luck, Burberry Weekend, Ralph, Red Door & Velvet, 360.  I just have allergies that keep me from wearing the strong stuff. I never use perfume up. I end up giving it away. I have relaxed texturized hair. I don't do it often thought. I tend to go against the grain.*


----------



## divya (Apr 27, 2009)

moonglowdiva said:


> *I wear minimal makeup. I have oily skin and too much makeup breaks me out. I do not use hair color. Does henna count? I love perfume. I have Oscar, Love & Luck, Burberry Weekend, Ralph, Red Door & Velvet, 360.  I just have allergies that keep me from wearing the strong stuff. I never use perfume up. I end up giving it away. I have relaxed texturized hair. I don't do it often thought. I tend to go against the grain.*



This is sort of like me. I only wear a little foundation due to two scars that I got when I was younger, and makeup really isn't that great for skin. No eyeshadow, lipstick, blush and that kind of stuff. Not into fragrances at all. Hair color? Only colored it once in my life. Not into that either. I'm texlaxed till my wedding day. Then I'll probably BC, which FH is _so_ not going to like.


----------



## caribgirl (Apr 27, 2009)

divya said:


> Well, there is nothing explicitly in the Bible that states we should not, as opposed to jewelry which is specifically addressed. However, it depends on the reasoning behind those things, because like anything else, it can be a problem. I do minimal of those things, if at all.



I agree with this wholeheartedly .

Thanks ladies for this discussion.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 27, 2009)

kgard7777 said:


> Great post Caribgirl! I would also like to mention. In the earlier posts someone mentioned the pope and his adornment. As a way to excuse us from following what the bible says. Well that in and of itself is another topic. The pope is not God... he is just a man.




That was me who posted it and it wasn't an excuse at all.  I think there's a difference between personal conviction and outright condemnation based upon someone else's interpretation of the issue....something that is exhaustingly common on this christian forum.  Vanity can exist in overly pious legalism.  It think it's safe to say that some people do not adorn themselves and that is their personal conviction whereas others do and it's their right to do so according to their personal conviction.  Where we cross the line in condemnation is using scripture to uphold our convictions as though they should apply to all and as an indicator of whether one is heaven-bound or hell-bound where there is no clear-cut indication from it in scripture.  For example, clear-cut?..."thou shalt not kill."  Does that mean humans, animals, killing through evil speech which is equally damaging?  There's evidence scripturally that eating flesh is not wrong.  Would man benefit from vegetarianism?  Absolutely.  Is a flesh-eater going to hell?  There are some who believe so.  We should be very careful of trying to play G-d.  His role, I'll admit for my life,  is way too big.


----------



## Almaz (Apr 27, 2009)

If you want to wear Jewelry it is up to you.

I have a dear friend that wears Jewelry make up and is always adorned even to the point of almost over the top, She is a Christian but she is the TRUEST Christian in every sense of the word. Yet THE SAME people at her church that don't wear any make up Jewelry Open toed shoes Pants or anything dog this woman to death But yet they professed to be saved and G-d Fearing but yet they dog this REAL Christian out. 

She has been married to the same man since she was 17 years old all her children are IN WEDLOCK no Premarital Sex  or OOW babies cause she had her first child at 21. But yet all the other women in the church are very hateful they all for the most part had OOW babies some of them NEVER married and never will cause they so hateful but yet they are "SAVED" because they dont' wear Jewelry or makeup.  But these women are so quick to judge and damn HER to hell because she does like to dress nice and she keeps herself up. Becuase she believes being saved does NOT mean you have to look like Alice the Goon from Popeye as she puts it. 

May I ask from a the lovely Christian ladies on here does G-d really Judge you by your outsides l ike people do?


----------



## Almaz (Apr 27, 2009)

No offense intended just asking a question


----------



## Ramya (Apr 27, 2009)

Almaz said:


> If you want to wear Jewelry it is up to you.
> 
> I have a dear friend that wears Jewelry make up and is always adorned even to the point of almost over the top, She is a Christian but she is the TRUEST Christian in every sense of the word. Yet THE SAME people at her church that don't wear any make up Jewelry Open toed shoes Pants or anything dog this woman to death But yet they professed to be saved and G-d Fearing but yet they dog this REAL Christian out.
> 
> ...



To the bold, my mother is facing this problem now. Those women are so hateful. She dresses nice and likes to keep her appearance neat (where I get it from lol) and the women make snide remarks about her being 'wordly'. I'm sorry but my mother is very modest and her clothing is always age appropriate but no she is not 60 and shouldn't look like it.  Folks be tripping, snatching their husbands up and what not. I couldn't even focus on the sermon because of all of the head rolling up in there.  I doubt God is really judging us like that. However, He did give us rules and regulations for our benefit. Some people just take it way too far.


----------



## divya (Apr 27, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> That was me who posted it and it wasn't an excuse at all. * I think there's a difference between personal conviction and outright condemnation based upon someone else's interpretation of the issue....something that is exhaustingly common on this christian forum.*  Vanity can exist in overly pious legalism.  It think it's safe to say that some people do not adorn themselves and that is their personal conviction whereas others do and it's their right to do so according to their personal conviction.  Where we cross the line in condemnation is *using scripture to uphold our convictions as though they should apply to all and as an indicator of whether one is heaven-bound or hell-bound where this is no clear-cut indication from it inscripture. * For example, clear-cut?..."thou shalt not kill."  Does that mean humans, animals, killing through evil speech which is equally damaging?  There's evidence scripturally that eating flesh is not wrong.  Would man benefit from vegetarianisn?  Absolutely.  Is a flesh-eater going to hell?  There are some who believe so.  We should be very careful of trying to play G-d.  His role, I'll admit for my life,  is way too big.



Agreed. However, there was no such condemnation in this thread. Just because someone expresses a difference in beliefs does not mean that they are automatically condemning others to hell.  Maybe in your experience or the experiences of some others, these types of discussions generally have a going to heaven or hell intent. I suppose I can understand that caution. However, we all do have different experiences and so our point in discussion may be completely different. I know for me, it's about loving God and wanting to please Him. Others ladies likely share the same feelings on the issue. So it's likely best to inquire...


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 27, 2009)

divya said:


> Agreed. However, t*here was no such condemnation in this thread. Just because someone expresses a difference in beliefs does not mean that they are automatically condemning others to hell.* .



Whether one is going to hell or not is what fuels the christian religion.  It's an unavoidable issue and is the focus of "every" sermon and teaching - or rather, pleasing G-d in all we say and do.  So, each and every event and issue of life touches upon that fact.  Where the differences come into play are the interpretations.  There are probably 10 different sects of christianity (or more) represented here from active posters alone.  Imagine the lurkers.  It's interpretation...and that's why there are 1 billion different christian sects.  I'm not against anyone here nor am I trying to prevent an opinion...but there are ways to present an issue and not have a condemning tone as though one is "saved" and another is not.  



blazingthru said:


> But what does God think about Jewelry?
> *To God its a sin!* (this is very sobering and I was really shocked)
> This is from my lesson,





blazingthru said:


> *this doesn't come from a denonimation this comes from the word of God, I am so amazed at how no one even thought hey maybe you got a point, Maybe I should look this up and see.   In my mind I was shocked that it was even a problem, I was shocked that God feels some kind of way about it. but the fact of the matter he does, he finds is as filth. *But I am reminded of that scripture that the *road to Christ is narrow and few find it *and it sticks with me.  There is a church just about every corner here in philly and people go and I am sure some believe they are saved and all so what does it really mean the road to christ is narrowed. .





blazingthru said:


> *God said its a si*n. He didn't say how much or how little either. I dont' and most people I know don't have any ill intent either. But again *its your decision whatever we do in this life*, I just thought this was interesting and not an easy thing to do, thats what really hit me.





blazingthru said:


> Wow, I am totally blown away *at the defense, of wearing jewerly *I was on the fence but now* I am certain that God won't bless me if I wear jewerly I* see how *many people defend the reason to wear it and it was a conviction to me that it must not be the correct thing to do*.





kgard7777 said:


> Great post Caribgirl! I would also like to mention. In the earlier posts someone mentioned the pope and his adornment. *As a way to excuse us from following what the bible says.* Well that in and of itself is another topic. *The pope is not God.*.. he is just a man.




It becomes more than an opinion in this case.  I will stand fervently for those who are weak and might fall into another situation with a denomination where they question G-d's love for them each and every moment in life. _ I do not think this is the case with OP_, however,  (questioning love by G-d)  I am certain there are those lurking who might be falling into confusion with this issue.  Again, personal conviction is not a tenet of the faith.  Interpretation of the scriptures is going to look very different with each and every christian sect and I think we should all remember that.

Edit:  I mean this as matter-of-fact...not in a spirit of anger at all   I typically write this way...never know how someone else will see it.


----------



## Laela (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi, kgard,

I have a hard time comprehending how a watch isn't considered jewelry...can you please explain that to me?



kgard7777 said:


> Blazingthru
> 
> . I am Seventh Day Adventist and because of what the bible teaches us about jewelry we are taught NOT to wear it. In fact, its such a no no that most married couples in the church don't exchange rings but watches instead.


----------



## divya (Apr 27, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Whether one is going to hell or not is what fuels the christian religion.  It's an unavoidable issue and is the focus of "every" sermon and teaching - or rather, pleasing G-d in all we say and do.  So, each and every event and issue of life touches upon that fact.  Where the differences come into play are the interpretations.  There are probably 10 different sects of christianity (or more) represented here from active posters alone.  Imagine the lurkers.  It's interpretation...and that's why there are 1 billion different christian sects.  I'm not against anyone here nor am I trying to prevent an opinion...but there are ways to present an issue and not have a condemning tone as though one is "saved" and another is not.



I disagree but can respect your opinion of Christianity. Guess for me, expressing a difference in beliefs still does does not mean automatic condemnation to hell. As you said earlier, that's a determination that only the Lord Himself makes. I just want to live right and love my Maker, as I'm sure we all do.


----------



## divya (Apr 27, 2009)

Laela said:


> Hi, kgard,
> 
> I have a hard time comprehending how a watch isn't considered jewelry...can you please explain that to me?



If you don't mind, I'm willing to explain.  The function of a watch is to tell time, just like the function of a car is to take people from point A to B. On the other hand, the purpose of jewelry is self-adornment of the outer kind, with the Scriptures counsel us to avoid.

It is definitely true that too much value can be put on a watch or a car. However, in themselves, the purpose of both are different from that of jewelry.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 27, 2009)

[...........................

Why did this double post?  See below


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 27, 2009)

divya said:


> I disagree but can respect your opinion of Christianity. However, just because someone expresses a difference in beliefs still does does not mean that they are automatically condemning others to hell, imho...




That's fine you disagree but I thoroughly explained my reasoning for posting what I did.  It's easily comprehensible.  I am _not_ opposed to differing opinions at all.  We all have our differing opinions and that's the makeup of discussion.  However, passing off a personal conviction or preference as a biblical absolute and/or mandate is *dangerous* and if I think something can spiritually harm another, I'll take the blame in issuing my voice with with the best of intents.  If I have to stand alone, I will.  

Like drinking, moderation (spiritual, in this case) is best.  I'm not talking about mandates here like the Decalogue.  There are many out there that are not as spiritually intune as you and others  and for *those*, I posted my response.  The tone was "thus saith the L-rd...the road is narrow" and that means one thing, salvation-worthy or not.  Again, the christian faith is very much concerned with heaven and hell direction so that anything a believer does magnifies one's eternal destination based upon their behavior.  Am I wrong in that?  If so, please feel free to enlighten me.  I am open to that.  I just am very much concerned for those _not able to discer_n a christian absolute and/or truth.


----------



## Laela (Apr 27, 2009)

Almaz said:


> No offense intended just asking a question



I applaud you for asking this question... I don't wear a lot of jewelry but I do wear jewelry and I don't think that not wearing any will make me any more saved. Being saved is a matter of the heart and believing that Jesus washed away our sins. I believe being a Child of God is a lifestyle and not a religion. So personal conviction is a major factor on whether a person wears jewelry/makeup/pants or not. A Child of God is on dangerous ground when they focus more on what's on the outside than what's on the inside...We tend to interpret the Bible the way we see it; but the bottom line is, if a person's heart isn't pure and in line with God's will, no religion or practice will be able to cover this blemish. All your girlfriend can do is pray for her sisters in Christ, because that's God's will. And we should live a life that is pleasing to him. It's hard, but doable by his Grace.

I'm really amused by the jewelry question, because I want to know if any of us will refuse our bejeweled crowns (based on our works on Earth) when we make it to heaven...
Crown of Righteousness    2 Timothy 4: 7-8
Incorruptible Crown          1 Corinthians 9:24-27
Crown of Life                   Revelation 2:10
Crown of Rejoicing            1 Thessalonians 2:19-20
Crown of Glory                 1 Peter 5:1-4


----------



## divya (Apr 27, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I thoroughly explained my reasoning for posting what I did.  I am not opposed to differing opinions.  However, if I think something can spiritually harm another, I'll take the blame in issuing my voice with with the best of intents.  Like drinking, moderation (spiritual, in this case) is best.  There are many out there that are not as spiritually intune as you and others are and for those, I posted.




I understand your concern and appreciate that. My hope that the same concern is shown for those who also have the best intents but different beliefs. For me, the whole heaven/hell accusations were much but that's just coming from my experience. Yours are also understood.

OT: Did LHCF just totally have a glitch?


----------



## divya (Apr 27, 2009)

Laela said:


> I applaud you for asking this question... I don't wear a lot of jewelry but I do wear jewelry and I don't think that not wearing any will make me any more saved. Being saved is a matter of the heart and believing that Jesus washed away our sins. I believe being a Child of God is a lifestyle and not a religion. So personal conviction is a major factor on whether a person wears jewelry/makeup/pants or not. A Child of God is on dangerous ground when they focus more on what's on the outside than what's on the inside...We tend to interpret the Bible the way we see it; but the bottom line is, if a person's heart isn't pure and in line with God's will, no religion or practice will be able to cover this blemish. All your girlfriend can do is pray for her sisters in Christ, because that's God's will. And we should live a life that is pleasing to him. It's hard, but doable by his Grace.
> 
> I'm really amused by the jewelry question, because I want to know if any of us will refuse our bejeweled crowns (based on our works on Earth) when we make it to heaven...
> Crown of Righteousness    2 Timothy 4: 7-8
> ...



I personally distinguish between our reward in heaven when we are changed and given eternal life, and here on earth where we are still susceptible to sin. So that counsel in Timothy is given for our own good, out of the love God has for us - which I am very thankful for.

That's my personal conviction.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 27, 2009)

divya said:


> I understand your concern and appreciate that. My hope that the same concern is shown for those who also have the best intents but different beliefs. For me, the whole heaven/hell accusations were much but that's just coming from my experience. Yours are also understood.
> 
> OT: Did LHCF just totally have a glitch?



Yes, a hiccup or something.


----------



## pebbles (Apr 27, 2009)

As it pertains to jewelry, I largely believe it is comparable to Roman 14:1-10. Just pretend to be talking about jewelry instead of certain foods. To each his or her own. 

And as a disclaimer, I wear jewelry, and I KNOW I'm blessed! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Roman 14:1-10*

The Weak and the Strong

1. Accept him whose faith is weak, without passing judgment on disputable matters. 
2. One man's faith allows him to eat everything, but another man, whose faith is weak, eats only vegetables. 
*3. The man who eats everything must not look down on him who does not, and the man who does not eat everything must not condemn the man who does, for God has accepted him. *
4. Who are you to judge someone else's servant? *To his own master he stands or falls. And he will stand, for the Lord is able to make him stand.*
5. One man considers one day more sacred than another; another man considers every day alike. *Each one should be fully convinced in his own mind. *
6. *He who regards one day as special, does so to the Lord. He who eats meat, eats to the Lord, for he gives thanks to God; and he who abstains, does so to the Lord and gives thanks to God. *
7. For none of us lives to himself alone and none of us dies to himself alone. 8. If we live, we live to the Lord; and if we die, we die to the Lord. So, whether we live or die, we belong to the Lord.

9. For this very reason, Christ died and returned to life so that he might be the Lord of both the dead and the living. 

10. You, then, why do you judge your brother? Or why do you look down on your brother? *For we will all stand before God's judgment seat.*


----------



## Almaz (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you EXACTLY I appreciate your reponse. I think it is all in what G-d sees in your Neshama (Hebrew for Soul) Cause I have CLEARLY run across people in my own religion as well as others who disguise themselves in the cloak of piety to cover up their gross hypocrises.









Laela said:


> I applaud you for asking this question... I don't wear a lot of jewelry but I do wear jewelry and I don't think that not wearing any will make me any more saved. Being saved is a matter of the heart and believing that Jesus washed away our sins. I believe being a Child of God is a lifestyle and not a religion. So personal conviction is a major factor on whether a person wears jewelry/makeup/pants or not. A Child of God is on dangerous ground when they focus more on what's on the outside than what's on the inside...We tend to interpret the Bible the way we see it; but the bottom line is, if a person's heart isn't pure and in line with God's will, no religion or practice will be able to cover this blemish. All your girlfriend can do is pray for her sisters in Christ, because that's God's will. And we should live a life that is pleasing to him. It's hard, but doable by his Grace.
> 
> I'm really amused by the jewelry question, because I want to know if any of us will refuse our bejeweled crowns (based on our works on Earth) when we make it to heaven...
> Crown of Righteousness 2 Timothy 4: 7-8
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 27, 2009)

Laela said:


> I applaud you for asking this question... I don't wear a lot of jewelry but I do wear jewelry and I don't think that not wearing any will make me any more saved. Being saved is a matter of the heart and believing that Jesus washed away our sins. I believe being a Child of God is a lifestyle and not a religion. So personal conviction is a major factor on whether a person wears jewelry/makeup/pants or not. A Child of God is on dangerous ground when they focus more on what's on the outside than what's on the inside...We tend to interpret the Bible the way we see it; but the bottom line is, if a person's heart isn't pure and in line with God's will, no religion or practice will be able to cover this blemish. All your girlfriend can do is pray for her sisters in Christ, because that's God's will. And we should live a life that is pleasing to him. It's hard, but doable by his Grace.
> 
> I'm really amused by the jewelry question, because I want to know if any of us will refuse our bejeweled crowns (based on our works on Earth) when we make it to heaven...
> Crown of Righteousness    2 Timothy 4: 7-8
> ...



Thank you for this post......for real


----------

